# A few of da skank working



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is some of him working on my track i made 


















GA ADBA show last fall
































last spring


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking boy...lookin strong great pics


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great pictures! 
he's gorgeous


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice track! where's mine?


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

redog said:


> Nice track! where's mine?


lol when you get the parts let me know well make it happen :roll:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Excellent, I have family movin down by you this summer


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hes too small to be a pitbull (just joking of course ) looks great, glad he ended up with such a great home!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww look how cute he is working! lol.. Yeah so come build my track right ?


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

lol i am gone have to start building a website to sell tracks on 

and i told you i would build you one if you got the parts and paid for the beer and bandaids lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Skank said:


> and i told you i would build you one if you got the parts and paid for the beer and bandaids lol


I can't afford that many bandaids


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

What a great looking dog! I love the look of a nice weight pulling dog. 

Also great track! I wish I had just a bit more land for one. I'll just have to deal with a garden cart for a while longer...


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

lol i aint picky they dont have to be scooby doo i will sport batman ,superman heck i will sport any thing but the pink hello kitty


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He looks great !! I'm really digging that track and he looks awesome on it !!


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Czar said:


> good looking boy...lookin strong great pics


thank you



meganc66 said:


> great pictures!
> he's gorgeous


thank you



vdubbinya said:


> hes too small to be a pitbull (just joking of course ) looks great, glad he ended up with such a great home!


:rofl: alot of ppl think i am a bad owner but thank you



DarkMoon said:


> What a great looking dog! I love the look of a nice weight pulling dog.
> 
> Also great track! I wish I had just a bit more land for one. I'll just have to deal with a garden cart for a while longer...


thanks all you need is drag weight and some carpet to teach them where to pull


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> He looks great !! I'm really digging that track and he looks awesome on it !!


well thank you if yall saw what i started with to make that track yall would $h*+


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

He is looking awesome!! Nice pictures!!


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks nate and everyone again We are hoping to get his ACE this year and he should have his CH in the UKC before fall


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Skank said:


> well thank you if yall saw what i started with to make that track yall would $h*+


i remember what it looked like a few months back LOL... the monster!

looks good im glad i got to see it being used! thanks for sharing


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How in the heck did I miss this??? I have to follow suite though Nate, the dog looks phenominal and so does the track!


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i remember what it looked like a few months back LOL... the monster!
> 
> looks good im glad i got to see it being used! thanks for sharing


lol oh your thinking of it like this 



























its funny what some time and a welder can make


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

is that not the same track??


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

that is the junk i started with to make my track yes lol not bad for poor white boy huh ?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Skank said:


> that is the junk i started with to make my track yes lol not bad for poor white boy huh ?


well you would think a poor mexican like me would have my track up by now lol.... its done just needs to be pieced together but i gotta level the land out first and thats gonna suck!!

and yeah way cool if youre ever in OK hit me up haha


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

so can you come to my house and make a track I got all the tools  

He looks really good pulling bet he loves it too


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> so can you come to my house and make a track I got all the tools
> 
> He looks really good pulling bet he loves it too


lol how much do ya pay ? and i have hows till the end of April after that we can talk


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Pay=beer??? lmao.. How about that? Ill support the liquids! lmao... do you got some blue prints for the track?


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

lol alot of them my track when i get done with it will used for the ADBA club in alabama we are trying to get up 
but there alot of ways to make a track and what it is needed for so the specs are more about what you need


----------

